# ADRENALINE 5/21 KILLER day!



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Had an AWESOME crew of five today for a ten hour that turned into a 12+. Very glad we did as you can see. It was "bumpy" on the way out but they were spaced far enough apart to still manage good time. It turned out to be a BEAUTIFUL day!!!!!!! We did some scouting of new spots and hit some of my old stuff and they all paid off. One of the girls actually pulled up the triple with two big snowies and a blueline by herself! It was a great day and a great crew, I will remember this one for a LONG time!! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Who can name the mystery fish?? She is not very common anymore.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Some nice snowies. That fish would be a K_ _ _ Y M_ _ _ _ _ _ L . Gene


----------



## ford man (Mar 2, 2010)

Another fine catch of fish.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice fish is that a kitty mitchel grouper?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Way to stack em up Adrenaline. NICE!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

AWFUL quick answer guys!!! I thought it would be tougher than that. It was my first. You don't (or I ) don't see them very often


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

excellent catch, way to put em on the fish


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

thats a speckled hind !!!!!!!!!!!!! tell me you weighed it before you cleaned it !!!!!! if you didn't pull up the alabama state record...


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Impressive! You must have been up late cleaning that mess! 

I might have come over to OB for a day out.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

the run to the rigs and our reefs is much shorter and if you launch @ boggie point the run from the ramp to the pass is about 300 yards .... and at the end of the day you have the islands to lounge on .... there are many great spots south of the destin area a lot of live natural bottum !!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice day of catching!!:thumbup:


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

it was a killer day it took me 3 hours to bag and tag all of it but worth every min of it !!!!


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

It was a good day, I'm ready to do it again.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

BILL_MONEY said:


> thats a speckled hind !!!!!!!!!!!!! tell me you weighed it before you cleaned it !!!!!! if you didn't pull up the alabama state record...


He would have been a new record, but we caught him on the electrics. Next time we stop on that spot SOMEONE will be dropping monster baits manually!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Guys, I've got three people interested in doing this again in the next day or two as a shared expense trip. This is a great opportunity to get one some nice fish without having to pay for the whole boat. Please help me make this happen!!! Call me at the number below, we have room for three.


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

*Best I Ever Ate !*

Cuaght one of those KM's on the 29 edge . It was the best grouper i ever ate . :thumbup:


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

ADRENALINE said:


> Guys, I've got three people interested in doing this again in the next day or two as a shared expense trip. This is a great opportunity to get one some nice fish without having to pay for the whole boat. Please help me make this happen!!! Call me at the number below, we have room for three.



Trip filled.


----------

